# Are there any good coast lights?



## Steveo (Mar 21, 2010)

Ive never been a big fan of coast/Led Lenser but they are somewhat popular. My question is are there any good ones? Are there any with decent regulation as well as decent output?


----------



## Ragiska (Mar 21, 2010)

1) with noobs yes, with more flashlight educated people not really
2) no
3) no
4) not with reasonable runtimes


----------



## nbp (Mar 21, 2010)

I have one coast tactical light and it's alright. It's reasonably well built and decent output but it uses the dreaded 3AAA carrier, and it's direct drive I believe so you can't expect to get maximum output for very long. Runtime estimates seem to be calculated on runtime til zero output. That's the biggest gripe on CPF with their lights: exaggerated output and runtime claims. As far as build quality I think they're doing a decent job.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Mar 22, 2010)

Some uneducated fools like me love Led Lenser torches. I have several (P7, p17, p5) and they hold their own with most of my fenix, quark, nitecore, maglite and eagletac torches, they just do things differently. I'm so stupid that I run them on NiMH eneloops and find they run very bright for a very long time without any need for regulation circuitry. That makes them better than the rest in my eyes. I also like the fact that with their adjustable focus system, they can be used over much longer distance than most of my other "mainstream brand" torches despite those other torches offering higher lumen counts.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 22, 2010)

Coast lights are good if your into flood and throw combo. Other than that nada.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 22, 2010)

Steveo said:


> ...Are there any with decent regulation as well as decent output?



Decent regulation = IMHO no, at least not with Alkalines, which is the only cell chemistry LL recommends.
Decent output = IMHO yes (when you consider many tasks do not require more than 10 Lumens)


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 22, 2010)

Another Led Lenser fan here.I only bother with small and single cell lights and give all my lights a turn in use.For the work needs I have for them I find them perfectly fine and I like the extra bits you get with them.On my P3 I got a little holster and a carabiner together with battery and clip to use,focus is great and bright little light,I will feed it on Procells but to be honest still running on the Led Lenser battery it came with,gets used a few times a day but never on for more than a few minutes each time so it will never be an issue without regulation.

My favourite light though is my ITP A3 and my edc main.If I need extra lumens I just take a bigger light out with me.

I just bought a Terralux Lightstar 100, 100 and 50 lumens and strobe with regulation,so simple but a really nice and simple light for £20 UK pounds.


----------



## mfm (Mar 22, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> Coast lights are good if your into flood and throw combo.



Not if you compare them against a Romisen RC-29 that is fully regulated on a single AA, has low battery indication, forward clicky, Q5 emitter and tailstands. All this for $15 shipped.


----------



## PerttiK (Mar 22, 2010)

M5 and M1 have some kind of regulation.


----------



## jk037 (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the "flood" setting of my Lenser P4. I keep it with me when I'm at work as it's ideal for fiddly wiring work in the back of equipment panels - bright enough to see what I'm doing and an impressively even spread of light in "flood" mode. And as it's only ~11 lumens it won't blind me if the beam reflects off something into my eye :thumbsup:


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 22, 2010)

PerttiK said:


> M5 and M1 have some kind of regulation.




Since when?,no where on there main web site does it state they are regulated.


----------



## PerttiK (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't have any means to test the regulation, but to naked eye it seems to stay on same level about an hour.
Low mode has pwm.
I'm not saying it isn't overpriced, nor would recommend it to anyone, there are better lights for the money.
I can measure tailcap current, to see if it draws more current when the voltage goes down.


----------



## Steveo (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. Everybody here is very helpful. Im not really into buying a light unless its regulated. That advancement right there has made me a flashaholic. Coast lights have some decent build quality but their lack of regulation and there fluffed lumens have shied me away.


----------



## John_Galt (Mar 22, 2010)

In my opinion, no. If they were 1/2 or even 2/3rds their current prices, I wouldn't have a problem with them, being a relatively useful budget light, but whenever I see them with a $50 to 60 price tag, I get kind of angry. For that much people could really be getting much higher quality lighting tools.

I'm also not a huge fan of the optic. I much prefer a hotspot, and gradual fade to darkness outdoors. The sudden transition from very bright to dark is horrible, IMO.


----------



## PerttiK (Mar 23, 2010)

Did some testing on M5.
The led seems to be xr-e.
I removed the tailcap for every measurement, so there's a little pause during that, maybe half a minute.
Battery is gp recyko AA lsd nimh.
This is what i got:
Minutes Amps
0 0,91
10 0,86
15 0,85
30 0,89
40 0,89
50 0,85
60 0,79
65 0,80
70 0,78
75 0,75
80 0,70
85 0,67
Then I had to call it a day.

Next day, same battery:
0 0,80
10 0,56
15 0,45
20 0,30
25 0,20


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 23, 2010)

PerttiK said:


> Did some testing on M5.
> The led seems to be xr-e.
> I removed the tailcap for every measurement, so there's a little pause during that, maybe half a minute.
> Battery is gp recyko AA lsd nimh.
> ...



Thanks for doing this... your efforts are definitely appreciated.:thumbsup: Looks like current draw is constant within the first ~65 minutes, with gradually dimming output out to the 90 minute mark.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 23, 2010)

Ragiska said:


> 1) with noobs yes, with more flashlight educated people not really



EXCUSE ME!! 

Bill


----------



## PerttiK (Mar 23, 2010)

Just to add to the M5...
The knurling is really slippery, and the focus system probably won't hold water if its used during rain.
But the flood is really wide, and the throw is quite impressive for the 16mm hole it has on the front.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 21, 2011)

*Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

I was at Lowes yesterday, and I stopped at the end cabinets behind the cashier to look at the flashlights they had there. One brand they carry is called 'Coast'.

They had several models of their lights, from like 13 Lumens to 204 Lumens. I looked at the 204 Lumen model, which was $49.99. That is somewhat competitive with other brands like Fenix, who sell the PD30, with like 260 lumens for around $55-$65, depending upon the source.

But Coast doesnt list other important specs, like what grade of anodizing they use. I didnt see which LED they use listed at Lowes or at the website which sells them.

Anyone own one or know anything about them?


----------



## tsask (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

this has been a topic here in earlier postings. Coast was one of the first LEDs available in stores and has always been packaged attractively. So great marketing with product placement and packaging. I would suggest other brands instead like Fenix or O Light.


----------



## nbp (Sep 22, 2011)

For the money there are better options, as mentioned. Look at 4Sevens, Fenix, Nitecore, Jetbeam and similar lights for much better lights at those price points. Coast is OK for the average consumer, but you are not the average consumer, you are a CPFer.


----------



## wakemare (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

Coast lights r basically LED Lenser from memory and I gotta say. Led lenser Tactical Focus or Jovial Focus was the first good light I ever owned aside from crappy maglites. If I'm honest, they r good lights. But just good lights. Not amazing. They are pretty boring really. Nothing excites me about how they look or theory functionality. Personally I would suggest jetbeam rrt2 or Olight m21. Both extremely bright for their size and pretty cheap really.


----------



## vickers214 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

No!!!


----------



## fivebyfive (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

+1 on what nbp said. You're a flashaholic now, there are better lights to be had than the Coast lights. I played with the Coast lights on display some and wasn't impressed. Their "try me" packaging is very tempting, but I'm just not impressed with their design, function, and emiiter used. For about the same amount of money, I would invest in Fenix.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 22, 2011)

Most aren't even regulated.


----------



## jupello (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

I hope people notice that nowadays Coast flashlight really just means Coast flashlight. They are no longer Led Lenser's that have been imported to USA by Coast. Led Lenser is with Leatherman now, and Coast is making "Led Lenser -lookalike" lights on it's own.
So don't mix them up.


----------



## samd (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

Hello,

I just joined CPF. I've been a little obsessed with flashlights after buying a JetBeam BA10 for my birthday last March. 

I wanted to add to this thread because I was online late last night-or early this morning- (surfing the web for flashlights :shakehead) and I noticed that Coast has some new flashlights out that I can't find any information on other than on their website. Particularly the HP14, which they boast 300+ lumens with 4aa batteries. 

Does anyone think these new Coast lights are worth a look?


----------



## tre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

The HP14, like all coast lights, is not regulated. That means the 328 lumen measurement that was done at 3 minutes will never happen again. The output will be in decline all the time as the batteries wear down. A regulated light will give you the same output until the batteries are dead. For the cost, you could get a Jetbeam PA40 or Fenix LD40. You could spend more and get a Sunwayman M40A XML with 600 lumens OTF and about 30,000cd


----------



## flatbows (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

I would stay away from them.


----------



## nbp (Sep 22, 2011)

jupello said:


> I hope people notice that nowadays Coast flashlight really just means Coast flashlight. They are no longer Led Lenser's that have been imported to USA by Coast. Led Lenser is with Leatherman now, and Coast is making "Led Lenser -lookalike" lights on it's own.
> So don't mix them up.



Either way, they all kinda suck. Coast's togetherness or separateness from Led Lenser really doesn't change my opinion of them. As long as they are making nearly identical lights, people will assume they are together, and quite frankly, who cares? :shrug:


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



vickers214 said:


> No!!!


 

In the future, you should just get to the point and be more direct. Dont beat around the bush so much! (LOL)


----------



## energythoughts (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

I own the original Coast/Led Lenser T7. From Lowes. The silverish looking one. ~200 lumen or so (4) AAA model. A few thoughts about this light. It was my first more expensive flashlight that got me out of the old Maglite era. At first I was very impressed with the flood beam.. a very large perfect circle of light.. and with the variable head it has the option to go to a spot which has some decent throw. The holster is of pretty good quality. The unit does feel pretty solid, and the focus-able head moves very smoothly, and it has momentary on. That is pretty much where the fun ends..

A few things I don't like... knurling is weak making the light very slippery to hold, Not waterproof.. just water resistant, Pinkish color of the beam, AAA batteries, not regulated... keeps getting dimmer over time, weird UI.. need to press twice to get past low to turn it off.

It's not a terrible light.. but after my first Fenix purchases (LD10 & PD31), the T7 moved up to my barn for it's permanent home.. it's perfect up there for when I need some light. Thinking about the times I spent outside in rain storms shoveling mud & rocks to redirect water from my driveway.... My LD10 was soaked & packed with mud.. dropped on the rocks.. brought it inside and washed it in the sink with soap and water to get the mud off.. still like new.

Could I have done this with the T7? maybe?

Definitely for the money there are better lights out there. The only real trick the T7 has is the ability to go from spot to flood and anywhere in between one handed. There doesn't seem to be any other high performance lights out there that can do this function. so if you really NEED this function.. get a T7.. otherwise look elsewhere.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



HighlanderNorth said:


> I was at Lowes yesterday, and I stopped at the end cabinets behind the cashier to look at the flashlights they had there. One brand they carry is called 'Coast'.
> 
> They had several models of their lights, from like 13 Lumens to 204 Lumens. I looked at the 204 Lumen model, which was $49.99. That is somewhat competitive with other brands like Fenix, who sell the PD30, with like 260 lumens for around $55-$65, depending upon the source.
> 
> ...


 
Cost lights are the Led Lensers of before. They have a nice flood-to-spot light which is a good basic no-fuss light.

However these lights are not regulated (well most anyway except for the M-series) and are only water-resistant, not water-proof.

Some love 'em, some hate 'em.

Try them out, but dont get the most expensive one in their product line. Save your cash for the next-generation lights.  

Stick around here and be enlightened like us.


----------



## jupello (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

COAST is in no way affiliated with LED Lenser, Zweibrueder or Leatherman Tool Co.



nbp said:


> Either way, they all kinda suck. Coast's togetherness or separateness from Led Lenser really doesn't change my opinion of them. As long as they are making nearly identical lights, people will assume they are together, and quite frankly, who cares? :shrug:


 
Great attitude you have there!
Who cares if you have Surefire or the "nearly identical $5 chinese version" from ebay? They all suck anyways, so why should I care who has made the light.. right?


----------



## GimmeLumens (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

I'm confused. I thought this website was supposed to be a forum for rational debate. This is yet another long string full of harsh opinions about a product (the new Coast HP7) that apparently no one even owns! I bought one and it has the most amazing flood to spot focus system of any portable lighting instrument I've ever seen. Plus it's styling is refreshingly original and not another chinese surefire knock-off that are so beloved by this group. 

I've been watching this forum for years and can't help but think that this group has completely lost touch with reality. If Coast lights (and other brands) are so bad, then why are they for sale all over the darned place? Why do people who actually use them every day really like them? (my mechanic constantly raves about his stainless steel Coast light and my bro-in-law is a cop who's used the same Coast light for years).

I'm starting to question the credibility of this group. It's like an elitist bridge club full of rich, old nagging ladies who sit behind closed doors playing with each other while the rest of the world speeds by outside.

This is a wake up call CPF's. We are becoming (or may have already become) a bunch of irrevelevent geeks.

Talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## frenchie (Sep 23, 2011)

Well said that man...


----------



## rmteo (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



GimmeLumens said:


> I'm confused. I thought this website was supposed to be a forum for rational debate. This is yet another long string full of harsh opinions about a product (the new Coast HP7) that apparently no one even owns! I bought one and it has the most amazing flood to spot focus system of any portable lighting instrument I've ever seen. Plus it's styling is refreshingly original and not another chinese surefire knock-off that are so beloved by this group.
> 
> I've been watching this forum for years and can't help but think that this group has completely lost touch with reality. If Coast lights (and other brands) are so bad, then why are they for sale all over the darned place? Why do people who actually use them every day really like them? (my mechanic constantly raves about his stainless steel Coast light and my bro-in-law is a cop who's used the same Coast light for years).
> 
> ...



+10


----------



## nbp (Sep 23, 2011)

GimmeLumens said:


> I'm confused. I thought this website was supposed to be a forum for rational debate. This is yet another long string full of harsh opinions about a product (the new Coast HP7) that apparently no one even owns! I bought one and it has the most amazing flood to spot focus system of any portable lighting instrument I've ever seen. Plus it's styling is refreshingly original and not another chinese surefire knock-off that are so beloved by this group.
> 
> I've been watching this forum for years and can't help but think that this group has completely lost touch with reality. If Coast lights (and other brands) are so bad, then why are they for sale all over the darned place? Why do people who actually use them every day really like them? (my mechanic constantly raves about his stainless steel Coast light and my bro-in-law is a cop who's used the same Coast light for years).
> 
> ...



The OP asked for opinions on Coast lights. Are only fans of these lights allowed to comment or is it permissible for balanced discussion to take place? That is where value comes in IMO. "Rational debate" requires both sides of the story.

FYI, I have had Coast lights and I was not impressed. I found that for the $50 I paid for one, I was disappointed with the machining and the (lack of) electronics. Other similarly priced lights offer more, to me. I'm sorry that my opinion does not match yours, but I hardly feel that automatically makes me an "elitist, nagging old lady" as you so eloquently put it.


----------



## energythoughts (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

Ouch... Guess I'm sorry I provided feedback. I thought I was pretty fair. I Just gave an honest opinion on a light I actually own (T7 not HP7). The OP spoke about the Coast lights at Lowes.. as far as I know they are still the old Led Lenser lights.. at least the Lowes around here doesn't carry the new Coast models. I didn't know we were talking about the HP7 or the other new Coast models.


----------



## jupello (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



nbp said:


> The OP asked for opinions on Coast lights. Are only fans of these lights allowed to comment or is it permissible for balanced discussion to take place? That is where value comes in IMO. "Rational debate" requires both sides of the story.



Rational debate requires everyone to explain their point of view. Generalized opinions like "they suck" are hardly rational or useful.



nbp said:


> FYI, I have had Coast lights and I was not impressed. I found that for the $50 I paid for one, I was disappointed with the machining and the (lack of) electronics. Other similarly priced lights offer more, to me. I'm sorry that my opinion does not match yours, but I hardly feel that automatically makes me an "elitist, nagging old lady" as you so eloquently put it.



Well, you're entitled to your opinions, but what brand & model was that light that you where disappointed to? 
I'm just wondering if the light you mention was even the same brand that is being discussed here, since you did not seem to care about the brands as long as they look the same.


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

I think people are too harsh on coast, when you get used to fenix's and surefires you tend to look down on everything else as inferior. Coast make good lights, quality is pretty good and they have good output. But they are a bit overpriced, for their price range they don't compare with offerings from other manufacturers. But if you can find one cheap (on sale or whatever) go for it


----------



## jupello (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



energythoughts said:


> The OP spoke about the Coast lights at Lowes.. as far as I know they are still the old Led Lenser lights.. at least the Lowes around here doesn't carry the new Coast models.



Nope. As I've already mentioned few times here, Coast flashlight does not mean Led Lenser flashlight. 
Coast used to be the distributor of Led Lenser lights in USA, but that is no longer the case. Coast is now selling "Coast lights" that only look like Led Lenser lights.

http://www.coastportland.com/led-flashlights/ <-- Read under the "Led Lenser flashlights" there.


----------



## vickers214 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

I was a bit direct but I was pressed for time!haha
I have owned Lensers so can speak from experience, and having contributed to other discussions I can see this post going the same way as those. Instead of people saying I like them for X-Y or I dislike them for X-Y, people seem to want to shout at people who don't like them like they are idiots who know nothing about the subject of Flashlights.
I have pointed out positives in the past (optics) but for me every other quality brand is a much better option


----------



## stallion2 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

i'll do my best to be rational. they do make decent lights but they are grossly overpriced. the most unfortunate part is that they hold the rights to patents that i believe other manufacturers could execute much more effectively. i would stay away from them unless the focus feature is something that is truly important to you.


----------



## jupello (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

Newsflash! 
Coast flashlight is NOT Led Lenser flashlight!

There! Maybe that makes them realize that they are talking about the wrong brand.. this thread was about Coast brand flashlights, remember?


----------



## tre (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



GimmeLumens said:


> I'm confused. I thought this website was supposed to be a forum for rational debate. This is yet another long string full of harsh opinions about a product (the new Coast HP7) that apparently no one even owns! I bought one and it has the most amazing flood to spot focus system of any portable lighting instrument I've ever seen. Plus it's styling is refreshingly original and not another chinese surefire knock-off that are so beloved by this group.
> 
> I've been watching this forum for years and can't help but think that this group has completely lost touch with reality. If Coast lights (and other brands) are so bad, then why are they for sale all over the darned place? Why do people who actually use them every day really like them? (my mechanic constantly raves about his stainless steel Coast light and my bro-in-law is a cop who's used the same Coast light for years).
> 
> ...


 
You could not be more wrong. 

Does Coast make an ok light, sure. The flood to throw optic is unique. For the price, there is much better. Lets take the 4xAA HP7 as an example. Why would I buy a $50 HP7 with no regulation and 200 lumen output when I can get a regulated Fenix LD40 with more output and a neutral tint for less money? I can get many regulated 2AA lights with more output for the same money. Heck, I can even get a Zebralight SC51 with the same output for a few dollars more. My last SC51, which is regulated and puts out 200 lumens using a single AA cell, was $58. 

I've never looked at Lowes but I suspect the Coast low end cheap models with 5mm emitters and horrible purple beams are what fill the shelf. Most of the manufacturers you find us talking about here don't sell sub $25 flashlights so you are right, they can't compare there. Most manufacturers we talk about also don't sell lights with 5mm emitters and purple tints (ok, some don't have the best tint). Just because something is for sale "all over the place" does not make it a good product. 

The OP was comparing a cost HP7 to Fenix and a few other brands. Many here gave facts stating why other lights are better choices. If you are going to come here and attack an antire community, you better have some facts to back it up.

If you think I'm wrong and I have no credibility, please give me some constructive reasoning as to why. You asked for "rational debate" and I'm still waiting for yours.



Edit: I just looked at your 5 posts on this forum and they are all evangelizing Coast and Led Lenser products. I suspect you are a fan boy or dealer for them and therefore your credibility about this subject is called into question.


----------



## jupello (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



tre said:


> You could not be more wrong.
> 
> Does Coast make an ok light, sure. The flood to throw optic is unique. For the price there is much better. Lets take the 4xAA HP7 as an example. Why would I buy a $50 HP7 with no regulation and 200 lumen output when I can get a regulated Fenix LD40 with more output for less money? I can get many regulated 2AA lights with more output for the same money. Heck, I can even get a Zenralight SC51 with the same output for a few dollars more. My last SC51, which is regulated and puts out 200 lumens on 1AA cell, was $58.
> 
> ...



I think he does have a point there. 
The quality & helpfulness of posts really have declined over time here.

I don't know anything about Coast lights, but IF Coast HP7 has even nearly as good optics as Led Lenser M14 or P14, one of the reasons to get it over Fenix LD40 could be better throw & adjustable beam. Also, some people do prefer unregulated lights. Generally less electronics mean better reliability.
And getting brighter lights with less batteries also means that you're getting less runtime out of them. 
It's all about meeting your personal requirements.

And I don't think that guessing what kind of tints some cheap lights you know nothing about might have is helpful to anyone.
Edit: And many manufacturers that we talk about here do sell cheap lights with 5mm leds and purple tints, just look at Fenix E01.. and try to guess what the tint of Nitecore T0 will be  ..efficiency has it's cost.


----------



## nbp (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

The thing is this: Coast, and also the separate but similar Led Lenser lights  seem to be kind of of a continental divide of sorts. For many, they are the first high power LED lights they experience, because as noted, they are rather ubiquitous. So, when moving from a MiniMag to one of these lights, people will find them to be amazing. They really open their eyes to what a high output LED light can do, and they retain the familar warm and fuzzy spot to flood action everyone thinks is the bomb because they are used to it on their Maglites. It's a fairly seamless transition, and they are happy. And I did note before that they are OK lights for most people. 

But many members here have bought lots of lights after making that switch. They have experienced 4Sevens, Nitecore, Fenix, Jetbeam et al, and they see what they can have that their Coast light didn't have at basically the same price point. So it is no longer satisfactory and we then tend to tell people to skip the Coast or other similar light and go right for one of these others. For me, being that I routinely carry lights from McGizmo, Muyshondt, HDS etc, the Coast lights do "suck". Should I have been more tactful in my saying that? Probably so. But for others, who are used to a Rayovac, the Coast lights are awesome and a vast improvement! And that is ok too if it fills their need better than what they had. I do appreciate that Coast seems to be a gateway drug to cooler lights, so in that regard, they help others find us here. :devil: 

Anyway, I guess none of us can truly answer the question perfectly. "Is Coast any good?" is such a subjective question. We all put in our opinions and some feelings were hurt. That is regrettable, and hopefully it can be avoided in the future. 

I suppose the best answer is for the OP to examine the features of all the available lights and choose the one that best suits them. If it is the Coast, well, then they have achieved their goal of finding the right tool for the job, and that is the whole point of CPF.


lovecpf


----------



## bodhran (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

Very well said, nbp.


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

Excellent comment nbp, if that doesn't diffuse the tense situation nothing will (except DM51 who's waiting for the right moment to close the thread).


----------



## DM51 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*




jupello said:


> Generalized opinions like "they suck" are hardly rational or useful.





jupello said:


> The quality & helpfulness of posts really have declined over time here.


I agree with jupello. Some of the comments made here have not really been very helpful at all. 




JacobJones said:


> … if that doesn't diffuse the tense situation nothing will (except DM51 who's waiting for the right moment to close the thread).


Contrary to what people might think, CPF staff do not hover around just waiting for an opportunity to close threads like this. It is much better if members can exert their own influence to steer a thread back on course, because if that happens there is a good chance it will be able to continue without intervention from staff being required.

There have been some very poor posts, with members taking badly-aimed jabs at one another; and that is going to have to stop. After a bad start, good sense has already shown signs of reasserting itself; let’s keep it that way, with no more bashing or rude comments.


----------



## TyJo (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

I have found my favorite brands at this price point to be Fenix and 4sevens.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



nbp said:


> The thing is this: Coast, and also the separate but similar Led Lenser lights  seem to be kind of of a continental divide of sorts. For many, they are the first high power LED lights they experience, because as noted, they are rather ubiquitous. So, when moving from a MiniMag to one of these lights, people will find them to be amazing. They really open their eyes to what a high output LED light can do, and they retain the familar warm and fuzzy spot to flood action everyone thinks is the bomb because they are used to it on their Maglites. It's a fairly seamless transition, and they are happy. And I did note before that they are OK lights for most people.
> 
> But many members here have bought lots of lights after making that switch. They have experienced 4Sevens, Nitecore, Fenix, Jetbeam et al, and they see what they can have that their Coast light didn't have at basically the same price point. So it is no longer satisfactory and we then tend to tell people to skip the Coast or other similar light and go right for one of these others. For me, being that I routinely carry lights from McGizmo, Muyshondt, HDS etc, the Coast lights do "suck". Should I have been more tactful in my saying that? Probably so. But for others, who are used to a Rayovac, the Coast lights are awesome and a vast improvement! And that is ok too if it fills their need better than what they had. I do appreciate that Coast seems to be a gateway drug to cooler lights, so in that regard, they help others find us here. :devil:
> 
> ...




I could not have said it better. 

I have a Coast light that I have used 5 days a week for years. The best part about buying a light from Lowes is you can probably return it without hassles if you do not like it.


----------



## device manager (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

nbp's response is spot on. The OP could should buy the $50 Coast as well as a PD30, compare them, then return the one that doesn't pass muster.


----------



## duro (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

I just bought a coast led lenser p6 aa light for 15 bucks at marshals. I'm going to use it as a beater light for work. It's not bad, but it's not great. For 15 bucks it was certainly a steal.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



GimmeLumens said:


> I'm confused. I thought this website was supposed to be a forum for rational debate. This is yet another long string full of harsh opinions about a product (the new Coast HP7) that apparently no one even owns! I bought one and it has the most amazing flood to spot focus system of any portable lighting instrument I've ever seen. Plus it's styling is refreshingly original and not another chinese surefire knock-off that are so beloved by this group.
> 
> I've been watching this forum for years and can't help but think that this group has completely lost touch with reality. If Coast lights (and other brands) are so bad, then why are they for sale all over the darned place? Why do people who actually use them every day really like them? (my mechanic constantly raves about his stainless steel Coast light and my bro-in-law is a cop who's used the same Coast light for years).
> 
> ...


 
There may be some biases for Led Lenser lights but let me rebuttle some of your comments.

1. Those who do post anti-Led Lenser comments are entitled to their opinions. 
2. There are lots of CPF people who actually do like Led Lenser lights. Outdoorsman is one, me too. I own the K3, P3, and P14 and love them to this day as to not get rid of them.
3. The reason why they still sell well is because of all the people who are in this forum, there is still the greater masses who are clueless to the lights we flashaholics know of.
4. The surefire knockoffs (which incidentally are made in china) some of which are more technically advanced that surefires and cost much much less. Heck if you made flashlights there in the US of A and charge us the same price as these quality lights, by all means, will by 'em from Uncle Sam!
5. In the end it all boils down to a matter of preference, heck you can even be using maglites up to now and if it works for you, why reinvent the wheel, right?
6. If the group affects you too much, by all means the door is very wide open. Heck if you make a big deal out of this thread, maybe Mr. Moderator can be kind enough to disable your account? 
7. Forums is the place for sharing opinions and views. If that gets too hard for you, maybe you shouldn't even bother lurking this forum. I've heard bad comments about the lights i own, heck, doesn't affect me one bit coz i know i love the lights i purchase! 

Peace out, y'all!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



nbp said:


> For the money there are better options, as mentioned. Look at 4Sevens, Fenix, Nitecore, Jetbeam and similar lights for much better lights at those price points. Coast is OK for the average consumer, but you are not the average consumer, you are a CPFer.



Amen bro! We ain't flashaholics for nothin'!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



wakemare said:


> Coast lights r basically LED Lenser from memory and I gotta say. Led lenser Tactical Focus or Jovial Focus was the first good light I ever owned aside from crappy maglites. If I'm honest, they r good lights. But just good lights. Not amazing. They are pretty boring really. Nothing excites me about how they look or theory functionality. Personally I would suggest jetbeam rrt2 or Olight m21. Both extremely bright for their size and pretty cheap really.



You know, if there's one thing about Led Lensers that i love is their durability in extreme situations, Imagine, i've had water seep into the head portion of the light and it still kept on going, If this was regulated and water seeped in, that's the end of that light! I know that regulated, next generation lights are water tight, but years down the road and if you dont replace the o-rings the water tightness could be compromised.

As i said, some love 'em, some hate 'em!


----------



## duro (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*

Do you think for 15 bucks it was worth it to get the p6 aa light? I wanted a beater aa light. All of my lights or either cr123, 18650, 17650, etc...


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 28, 2011)

PerttiK said:


> Just to add to the M5...
> The knurling is really slippery, and the focus system probably won't hold water if its used during rain.
> But the flood is really wide, and the throw is quite impressive for the 16mm hole it has on the front.



The M-series of Coast are regulated. But with their focusing mechanism, it is not water proof. 

The P-series are a throwback to original jurassic flashlights, the only thing i can vouch for is that even with water inside the focusing head of the light, it still functions. I know, coz it has happened to my P-series led lenser/coast.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Are Coast brand LED flashlights any good?*



duro said:


> Do you think for 15 bucks it was worth it to get the p6 aa light? I wanted a beater aa light. All of my lights or either cr123, 18650, 17650, etc...



Well, if you like the focusing function of the light, then by all means! The led lensers were the one that got me in the flashlight collecting hobby.


----------



## wjv (Nov 14, 2020)

I have a G29 that is decent. Haven't had a chance to see if the battery life lives up to the claims. It does provide a very nice flood beam and is focus-able. Better beam then my 2D LED Maglite.

Both of those lights sit in a kitchen drawer and are general house/dog-walking lights.

Only paid $20 for the Coast, and $10 on clearance for the Maglite. The Mag was a incandescent that I converted to LED. (200L)

I think the Coast G29 is a pretty good $20 light, but it will never compare against my Spark SG5 or Fenix LD10 or LD22 in terms of long term quality.

Like many here I also really don't like the 3xAAA setup.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 16, 2020)

Not regulated, not waterproof, many run on 3AAA battery carriers (made in such a way that you can't substitute a 18500 cell). I'd say their Polysteel lights aren't too bad if you're looking for something similar to a Surefire G2. Other than that, I avoid anything over $10 that runs on alkaleaks which rules out most of these lights. Save your money in the long run by going for a quality rechargeable 18650 or 21700 battery light. Nitecore, Fenix, Klarus, and Olight make good lights.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 16, 2020)

I agree Coast lights are not worth it for people that can shop online for a light there are quality higher end brands and some cheaper brands that blow it away on performance and cost. Back 9 years ago when the 18650 lights were harder to find and not too cheap and batteries were less available and chargers also harder to source alkaleaks were an easy and cheap way to power lights but today alkaleak powered lights are a bane to serious flashaholics as even if a light can take them most of us refuse to use them. I just threw away a copper incan minimag yesterday that 2 duracell alkaleaks destroyed dated 2011. I managed to get the batteries out but it ruined the top of it even though I had an LED upgrade for it that looks ok. I didn't bother to consider contacting duracell figuring I use 18650 lights why bother with a 2AA light or a coupon for more alkaleaks.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 16, 2020)

To CPF types? No not really for a myriad of reasons. But to the general use market that buy flashlights off the hook at box stores they are good enough. I used a coast 3 point headlamp for a couple of summers with an infinite slider and zoomy head. When I only needed 10 or so lumens in a narrow beam or around 35 in a floody beam it worked great. 3aaa batteries lasted at least a week in my case. 

The G25 is a decent inspection light. I actually prefered the 3 LED one over the newer 4 version though. For the money there are better products out there and in stores Millwalkee lights are starting to take away Coast sales where Nebo are not competing. Nebo definitely takes away from Coast sales and so does Lux-Pro.


----------



## Hamtractor (Nov 17, 2020)

I have used Coast lights for several years as toolbox or around the house flashlights. They do what I need them to do and since I get AAA batteries through work for about 10 cents a pop, they make sense. I've always reserved my Surefires and Streamlights for EDC and when I was a fireman. Coast stuff is a bit overpriced these days, I wouldn't buy one now I think, but the three or four I have laying around have always done well in the "average joe needs a flashlight twice a year" role.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 21, 2020)

I think coast has seen their better days.
I have a px1 that was flickering, but I fixed it with some dielectric silicon grease. That grease has taken the flicker out of at least 3 lights.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 21, 2020)

I used to use an HP1 with an eneloop pro for pipe inspections. Then I discovered the 1st gen Pelican 2350 and the HP1 was shelved. The original 2350 was quite the thrower for only 100 lumens.


----------

